# Hello



## Dun Cruising (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello everyone, we are total novices and we have never travelled in a motorhome before.  We are in the process of trying to decide which make and model would best suit our needs, but before we purchase any motorhome we are hiring one for a few days to see if this type of life would suit us.  The anticipation of taking the dogs with us on trips rather than leaving them in kennels is very exciting and we are looking forward to seeing more and more of the world without me missing my doggies.  I am wondering if any of you wonderful people who have taken their dogs away with them so many times have any practical advice that would help us to have a stress free trip?  Any recommendations would be greatfully recieved and much appreciated. The 2 "monsters" are fox terriers and will escape whenever the opportunity arises and refuse to return so any advice on how to keep them in the motorhome until we are ready to take them for a walk would be useful and what do you do with the dogs when you are driving?

Thank you so much for your time and interest.

Angela


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
I only travel with one dog, an English Bullterrier who is a handful to say the least. Thankfully she would rather stay in the motorhome snarling and warning passers bye off so not a major problem regarding escaping.
When outside I just tether her to a long line which she is ok with. If on a site I will warn people not to approach her unless I'm about and to date have had no issues.
She loves being in and about the motorhome as I'm sure your dogs will.

Happy wilding once you have decided on what type of motorhome to buy.


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi. And welcome to the site. First and foremost make sure your dogs are safe. We were in a collision a few years ago when a woman lost control of her BMW and hit us head on. Complete devastation in the back, cupboards had opened on the impact and stuff flown forward, even the fridge had broken through its casing and was sitting against the passenger seat. We use a doggy seatbelt secured at the front, your van layout will determine the best place for your dogs. I personally don't like the idea of a crate in a van, they could still get a nasty thump against the crate wall if you are in an accident. Also the crates take up a lot of room.

Regarding keeping them in, some vans have a stable type door that splits so you can have the top open and the bottom shut, some people use baby gates, but we use a long lead on a stake in the ground. You can get them from pet shops, the lead is designed so it can't tighten round their neck enough to choke them.

If you are going abroad, someone put a list of phrases in French and Spanish to take to the vet for the passport visit, if you need it let me know and I'll find it.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome:wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site.


----------



## Herbenny (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello and welcome ....

We take our dog too although recently we did leave him in a kennel for the first time as a trial one off....he seemed fine, on the other hand I was the mess :sad:
For the most part he comes with us everywhere and is one of the highlights of having a motorhome.  Our dog is very territorial about the van and his space which in some ways is good security.
My advice is set some ground rules with your dogs and start as you mean to go on ...
One of our first overnights was staying at Stonehenge and the weather hit  -12 ...our heating failed so the dog jumped in bed with us, not sure who was keeping who warm ...ever since then he has been a bugger for sneaking in the bed in the middle of the night and you will often see the van rocking in the small hours for all the wrong reasons :lol-053:


----------



## jeanette (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi and:welcome::camper::dog::dog::dog:


----------



## robell (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi and welcome  :welcome:

We have a harness for our dog (also a fox terrier) and even though he's on the floor between the seats when travelling it stops him wandering when he feels like it. We haven't got one of those 'stable' type doors, but when the weather's warm enough to leave the door open we put a piece of trellis just on the inside - cheap enough fron Aldi and just folds up when not in use. Keeps him in but he can still see what's going on. The long lead idea's good too.

Enjoy your trips wherever they are.


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 11, 2015)

*Gosh thanks so much*



Obanboy666 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> I only travel with one dog, an English Bullterrier who is a handful to say the least. Thankfully she would rather stay in the motorhome snarling and warning passers bye off so not a major problem regarding escaping.
> When outside I just tether her to a long line which she is ok with. If on a site I will warn people not to approach her unless I'm about and to date have had no issues.
> She loves being in and about the motorhome as I'm sure your dogs will.
> ...



Good morning

Thank you so much for your advice, it is so useful.  I cannot get over how the members on this site so freely give of their time and experience to help out others, this is so brilliant, once again thank you.

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 11, 2015)

*Gosh I hope you are all ok now and still travelling*



Jo001 said:


> Hi. And welcome to the site. First and foremost make sure your dogs are safe. We were in a collision a few years ago when a woman lost control of her BMW and hit us head on. Complete devastation in the back, cupboards had opened on the impact and stuff flown forward, even the fridge had broken through its casing and was sitting against the passenger seat. We use a doggy seatbelt secured at the front, your van layout will determine the best place for your dogs. I personally don't like the idea of a crate in a van, they could still get a nasty thump against the crate wall if you are in an accident. Also the crates take up a lot of room.
> 
> Regarding keeping them in, some vans have a stable type door that splits so you can have the top open and the bottom shut, some people use baby gates, but we use a long lead on a stake in the ground. You can get them from pet shops, the lead is designed so it can't tighten round their neck enough to choke them.
> 
> If you are going abroad, someone put a list of phrases in French and Spanish to take to the vet for the passport visit, if you need it let me know and I'll find it.



Good morning and thank you so much for your response, I am so sorry to hear about the accident, were you all ok???  It does worry me so about what happens if you unfortunately get caught up in an accident, were you and you passenger(s) safe? What brand of doggy seat belts do you use?  Where do you anchor the seat belts?  We may not be fortunate enough to get a motorhome with a dinette arrangement so probably will not have 2 extra seat belts to anchor the dogs into, the gentlemen at the motorhome sales offices offer to install fixed points to anchor the dog harnesses into, have you heard about this type of arrangment????

I shall look out for the stable doors (we have one in the kitchen for this purpose) and the long leads with stakes, can I get back to you if I have a problem?  

Please I would love the list of phrases to take to the vet and, pardon my ignorance, what is the passport visit?

I really cannot thank you enough for your time and courtesy in responding to my post, we truly appreciate your advice and encouragement, no more accidents PLEASE, keep safe and I would love to hear your news from time to time.

Once again thank you so much

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 11, 2015)

*How lovely*



Herbenny said:


> Hello and welcome ....
> 
> We take our dog too although recently we did leave him in a kennel for the first time as a trial one off....he seemed fine, on the other hand I was the mess :sad:
> For the most part he comes with us everywhere and is one of the highlights of having a motorhome.  Our dog is very territorial about the van and his space which in some ways is good security.
> ...



Good morning and thank you so much for your response, especailly the thought which is so lovely.  I hope our two like travelling, one hates the car the other loves it, go figure!!!! One is always sick the other so excited we have to hold her or she would jump into the car before we are ready, dogs are funny.

Yes I too am a complete mess without the dogs, I miss them so and as we are not yet finished with seeing something of the world we are hoping that a good motorhome will enable us all to enjoy getting out and about more.

Ground rules! Have you ever met a Fox Terrier, rules are to be broken and commands ignored.  But thank you I will try - promise, wish me luck.

I really cannot thank you enough for your response, we truly appreciate the time you have taken to help us out, so a big thank you and many happy days with your dog.

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 11, 2015)

*Gosh thanks so much*



robell said:


> Hi and welcome  :welcome:
> 
> We have a harness for our dog (also a fox terrier) and even though he's on the floor between the seats when travelling it stops him wandering when he feels like it. We haven't got one of those 'stable' type doors, but when the weather's warm enough to leave the door open we put a piece of trellis just on the inside - cheap enough fron Aldi and just folds up when not in use. Keeps him in but he can still see what's going on. The long lead idea's good too.
> 
> Enjoy your trips wherever they are.



Good morning and thank you so much for your response. Another Fox Terrier, I thought they were as rare as rocking horse manuer, fabulous to meet another slave, you in particular will understand the joys and drawbacks of being the proud carer of one of these dogs so please would it be ok to pick your mind a bit?  I could really do with some practical advice about dogs and motorhomes and as I have 2 Fox Terriers I really need:newhere: help.

I will either get a motorhome with a window in the door that opens or invest in trellis anything to keep them in when I need them in, does it get too hot in the motorhome?  Is there anything I should know to keep them well, happy and safe?

I am sorry if I am asking too many questions, however, you have so much experience and I need to ensure that mistakes are kept to a minimum they are both so precious and the main reason for the motorhome is so we can take them with us when we go on holiday or for a few days out.

Once again thank you so much for your time and help, we appreciate so much your response and kindness.

:wave:

Angela


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi. Thanks for your kind concern, we were fine after our accident.

If you plan to take the dogs to the continent, they need to have a chip, a passport and a current rabies shot. full info is here 

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/overview

But basically, you get the rabies shot (here, before you go)then it's valid and effective after three weeks. When you are coming back, you need to see a vet to give your dogs a worming tablet (most French vets allow you to take your own) and sign your pet passport. Then, you can't travel back before the first 24 hours but you must be back before 120 hours. We use the tunnel, just before check in you go to the pet office, they scan the dogs and make sure they correspond with the signed passport, and that's it. It's very easy, just remember vets closer to ports are more expensive.

A member, Zipnolan, put phrases on here a few years ago in French, German and Spanish (thanks Zipnolan!)

The French phrases to take to the vet are - 

PETS: Useful French phrases
This is a list of phrases that you may find useful when you visit a French-speaking vet, e.g. when you take your pet to a vet to be treated against ticks and a tapeworm before you enter the UK. 
I am travelling back to the UK with my cat/dog/ferret under the Pet Travel Scheme[/B]Je retourne au Royaume-Uni avec mon chat/chien/furet dans le cadre du Programme de voyage des animaux de compagnie (PVAC) [Pet Travel Scheme - PETS].
Can you read my pet's microchip? Do you have a microchip reader? The microchip is located here (point where the microchip is).
Pouvez-vous lire la micropuce de mon animal? Avez-vous un lecteur de micropuce? La puce est ici (montrez du doigt l'endroit où se trouve la puce). 
My pet has to be treated against ticks and tapeworms (Rhipicephalus sanguineus and Echinococcus multilocularis). Can you do this? 
Mon animal doit être traité contre les tiques et les ténias (Rhipicephalus sanguineus et Echinococcus multilocularis). Pouvez-vous le faire?
The treatment for ticks must be an acaricide licensed for use against ticks. A tick collar is not acceptable. The treatment for tapeworms must contain praziquantel. 
Le traitement contre les tiques doit être un acaricide agréé pour une utilisation contre les tiques. Un collier antiparasitaire contre les tiques n'est pas acceptable. Le traitement contre les ténias doit contenir du praziquantel. 
You will need to complete sections VI and VII of my pet's passport/give me an official certificate to show that you have treated my pet. You must record the day and time that you did the treatment. 
Je dois vous demander de remplir les sections VI et VII du passeport de mon animal/de me remettre un certificat officiel prouvant que vous avez traité mon animal. Vous devez indiquer le jour et l'heure du traitement. 
I already have an official certificate for my pet to re-enter the UK. I got it from my vet in the UK. Do you want to see it? 
J'ai déjà un certificat officiel pour le retour de mon animal au Royaume-Uni. Je l'ai obtenu chez mon vétérinaire au Royaume-Uni. Voulez-vous le voir? 
My cat/dog has been vaccinated against rabies and successfully blood tested. 
Mon chat/chien a été vacciné contre la rage. On lui a ensuite fait une analyse de sang, avec un résultat satisfaisant.
My vet took the blood sample for the blood test on .......
Mon vétérinaire a fait le prélèvement pour l'analyse de sang le ......
Can you give me an EU pet passport/official entry certificate for travel to the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme? 
Pouvez-vous me délivrer un passeport UE pour animal de compagnie/un certificat officiel d'autorisation d'importation de mon animal au Royaume-Uni dans le cadre du Programme de voyage des animaux de compagnie ? 
Official certificates are supplied in France by the SNVEL
Les certificats officiels sont fournis en France par le SNVEL.
My pet is not resident in France. Therefore it does not have to be tattooed
Mon animal ne réside pas en France. Il n'a donc pas besoin d'être tatoue

When we travel, our little dog is in a Clix Carsafe seatbelt harness. It has a nylon webbing strap and buckle that can attach to a seatbelt, but we have a strap between the seat belts on the driver and passenger chairs and attach it to that. It allows the dog to get up, turn round, sit or lie down but not get close to pedals or be unsafe. It's designed to spread any shock from impact. I should add, we also have a non spill water bowl within reach. He travels well in it.

You asked someone else about motorhomes heating up, they aren't like cars, being better insulated, so dont get as hot, but I still wouldn't leave mine shut in for any time if it's sunny. If we go to a supermarket, for example, one of us would stay in the van with my dog if it was sunny to make sure he was ok. But he is the centre of my universe!

Think that's everything, if I've forgotten anything I'll write another post!


----------



## robell (Aug 12, 2015)

> Ground rules! Have you ever met a Fox Terrier, rules are to be broken and commands ignored



Have to laugh at this 'cos we just have to agree.    (Ours is a wire haired type)

When we first bought the MH and he came out with us, he would do the same as he does in the car ie stand up all the way and eager to get out or at least to a window. Perseverance with the 'lie down' however now means that whenever we are loading up to go he jumps in and gets in his bed (between the two seats) ready for the off. Once we start off he is usually lying down quite quickly. The drawback is though that whenever we stop he is up and ready to get out - so traffic lights, fuel stops etc the whining can start. Oh well still persevering.

I don't know if your dogs are anxious at all and reluctant to relax, but a dog behavioural person we talked to said that just because we are enjoying the relaxing location we have stopped at, it doesn't mean the dog is. The suggestion was to get him some sort of shelter that could be put up either inside or outside the MH that is his own 'sanctuary'. To get him to go in and use it we just had to use the treats routine a lot. We bought one of the collapsible / folding dog crates which we can keep in the MH. I don't know whether this would work with 2 dogs though - depends how well they get on I guess.

We also find that with him harnessed in we have the lead short enough so that whilst he can tourn around etc, he can't get under the drivers feet by the pedals, neither can he get up on the passenger seat to look out (unless we invite him, which is another thing). We have a blue blanket we use to put over ourselves and he knows, mostly, that he can't come up on us or the seats unless the blanket is there. 95% of the time this works as he doesn't jump on any furniture (unless invited of course).

Hope you have wonderful trips with your dogs. We do mostly, but as he is a bit mouthy around other dogs (he's a wimp and it is apparently 'fear aggression') it gets a bit difficult going around public areas where there could be other dogs. I'm afraid that for our main summer holiday he usually stays with friends on a farm whilst we are away - well it's like he has his own holiday.

When we're away with him and on a campsite we tend to book on CLs so that there' not the constant parading back and for of other dogs when the owners take them for walks that you can get on bigger sites. Wildcamping isn't a problem of course unless you're sharing and there's another dog nearby.

Don't worry about getting it all right from the start - you won't, and it's all part of the 'learning to do it the way you want to'. 

Safe trips

Rob & Sue

:dog::dog::dog:


----------



## robell (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks to Jo001 for the good information about phrases for French vets.  :bow:
SWMBO works in a vets and deals with pet passports all the time, so she has taken note of the phrases to help in work.
Hope that's OK.


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 12, 2015)

*Wow thank you so much this information is so useful.*

I really cannot thank you enough for your response, the information is so good and without it I would have been unaware of what is involved, so a really great big thank you :angel:, you really are a star.

:fun:Wish us luck.

Angela


----------



## Dun Cruising (Aug 12, 2015)

*At last someone who understands.*

Gosh ours are wire haired too, what a coincidence!!!! And yes they do very easily become the centre of your universe, I cannot imagine being without them ever, even though they are the most challenging dogs we have had and we have had a few, maybe that is what makes them special.

I am going to try your ideas when we go away in a hire motorhome in September, they look really practical.

Thank you so much once again you really are a star.  :wave:


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 12, 2015)

Just a quick clarification -

The 21 days is an EU regulation not a UK one so it applies both ways.

2. The introduction of checks across the EU
If you travel with your pet in the EU you may be asked for your pet’s passport when entering
other countries. This is because all EU countries are required to carry out some checks on pet
movements within the EU.
You must make sure that your pet is fully compliant with the rules of the EU pet travel
scheme before you leave the UK. In particular, you must wait 21 days from the date of your
pet’s primary rabies vaccination before you travel (the day of vaccination counts as day 0 not
day 1). Your vet can advise you on this point. If you have a new style pet passport they will put
a ‘valid from’ date in the primary vaccination entry; this will be the earliest date you can travel.

from here: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...90396/pet-travel-scheme-dec-2014-guidance.pdf

Some useful info in this thread http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/45264-dogs-france.html if you haven't already come across it. 
And there is a "dogs" section in the Community pages.


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you Scampervan, I didn't realise the passport was required going out of the UK. Good catch. And Robell, Zipnolan has put German and Spanish phrases on here too, if you search his username and some key words like vet, German, Spanish, phrase; your other half may find them helpful too.


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 12, 2015)

robell said:


> Thanks to Jo001 for the good information about phrases for French vets.  :bow:
> SWMBO works in a vets and deals with pet passports all the time, so she has taken note of the phrases to help in work.
> Hope that's OK.



Credit to member Zipnolan, he did the hard work!


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 12, 2015)

Jo001 said:


> Thank you Scampervan, I didn't realise the passport was required going out of the UK. .



I think before Dec '14 it wasn't. 

We've travelled with the dogs through several countries and the ONLY times we've ever had to show their passports is to return to the UK.


----------

